# Iams Pet Food Making Dogs Sick, Again



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

While reading on another website's forum on dog food, I found this link to consumer affairs' website. There are new complaints in the last several months.

Consumer complaints about Iams Pet Foods


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish people would take the time and research what exactly they have been feeding their dogs before they get sick...........:frown:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

You know the funniest thing to do? Go on Iam's site, or pedigree's or any other junk food, and look at the reviews of people who feed this poison to their dogs. You'll laugh your ass off, then cry for the poor dog.


----------

